# Eek!



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I woke up this morning and Dory wasn’t in bed with us. I came out to the living calling her name. I was so scared something was wrong with her!

When I got out there, Dory was on her bed. She quickly picked something up and got off. I saw a tail hanging out the front of her mouth and I thought she’d gotten a lizard. But when she dropped it... it was a mouse!!! Eek! I e never had one in my home, and I still don’t know how it got in there. Ugh!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Good on her for dropping it!


Mice can fit through tiny cracks. If their head can fit the rest of them will too. Since I think I recall that you live in an apartment, get your landlord to have an exterminator put out traps and seal any gaps from outside with plain steel wool.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

wow, Dory is good. What happened to the mouse?


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Oh my goodness, it was dead. I don’t think Dory killed it as later in the day, she found another one. I think they were sick. They were super skinny and I never heard her chasing the other one, she just appeared with it. I would imagine mice are living in the attic, or somehow got in the walls. I’ve never seen them before in here.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

lily cd re said:


> Good on her for dropping it!
> 
> 
> Mice can fit through tiny cracks. If their head can fit the rest of them will too. Since I think I recall that you live in an apartment, get your landlord to have an exterminator put out traps and seal any gaps from outside with plain steel wool.




You know, the more I thought about it, I realized they could have come in under my door. The threshold needs to be replaced and I’m sure they could fit their head under it. I’ll be ordering a new threshold soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

jojogal001 said:


> Oh my goodness, it was dead. I don’t think Dory killed it as later in the day, she found another one. I think they were sick. They were super skinny and I never heard her chasing the other one, she just appeared with it. I would imagine mice are living in the attic, or somehow got in the walls. I’ve never seen them before in here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Make sure she doesn't eat any of them - because if they are sick because of mouse poison she could get really sick herself if she eats them. So many raptors die that way..


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Moni said:


> Make sure she doesn't eat any of them - because if they are sick because of mouse poison she could get really sick herself if she eats them. So many raptors die that way..




Thanks for the warning, but she was licking the back of one like she was trying to revive it lol. She really is very gentle. But no, I’d never let her eat one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

